# 25" Interior Doors



## bootpdx (Feb 6, 2008)

I have two 25" wide interior doors that I would like to replace, mainly because they are hollow and don't provide much sound insulation. I am quickly discovering that a 25" wide door is a anomaly and am considering building on from scratch. I don't have a extensive work shop, no table saw, router, etc., but what are friends for?

Any advice?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 6, 2008)

Get a solid wood door and cut it down


----------



## rk_king2004 (Feb 7, 2008)

Your best bet is to custom order the doors from your local door company in your area, it should not be much more than a regular 26'' door will cost.

home decorating ideas


----------



## ToolGuy (Feb 7, 2008)

Solid core doors (those with a wood chip core) have 1" thick splines on the sides, allowing you to cut as much as 1/2" from each side and still have enough real wood for the hinge screws to grab into. They're just like a hollow door, but filled. 80" tall by 26" wide is a standard off the shelf item, which you could then cut the 1/2" off each side.

Optionally, you could do the same with panel doors.


----------

